# Tahrir Square Fights last Friday



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I hadn't heard about the fights in the square last Friday. Thought this might interest some of you.

Egyptian officials to visit US amid tensions - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

There has been little media coverage, but from the tweets I understand that many protesters in Tahir booed and threw shoes at MB performers in disgust. 
The protests seems to have moved to Maspero now, leaving Tahir to the MB celebration or whatever they are doing.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Sonrisa said:


> There has been little media coverage, but from the tweets I understand that many protesters in Tahir booed and threw shoes at MB performers in disgust.
> The protests seems to have moved to Maspero now, leaving Tahir to the MB celebration or whatever they are doing.


I've been looking high and low to try and find out what's going on in Egypt. My husband is one of those that speaks very little, kinda like pulling teeth to get him to say anything. We are also in 10th of Ramadan (zzzzz ie. snooze city). I kept thinking things would go sour from all the talking going on prior to the 25th and 27th, but nothing! :confused2:

Sure hope Egypt can get it's act together quickly and peacefully. I prefer the eggshell walking by SCAF to the clubs and teargas, that's for sure! 

Thanks for the additional info.


----------

